
Librem One faces privacy and security criticisms at launch - KirinDave
https://twitter.com/YalePrivacyLab/status/1139039274987327489
======
ziddoap
This is terribly dissapointing.

I've been keeping my eye on Purism for awhile now, eagerly awaiting a more
polished product lineup before purchasing. It wasn't even really a question of
"if" I was purchasing, just a matter of "when".

This has stopped me in my tracks. I hope these issues are addressed by Purism,
but I'm not going to keep my hopes up.

A security issue, although not ideal, is something that can be worked through
and learned from. However, trying to underplay the severity of a security
issue is a red flag for potential systemic cultural issues of the company
which are much more difficult to fix than a vulnerability.

The issue of suggesting dangerous defaults for PGP/GPG is also worrying.
Considering the target market demographic and the Purism mission statement,
one would expect a large amount of research time into the defaults of any
security or privacy related portion of the phone.

I hope to see more information on all of this - and I hope to be proven wrong.
I'd love to see Purism succeed. We need more players in the security/privacy
first market.

------
moocowtruck
my brother has been waiting for his purism phone for a long time now...i am
eager to hear his review, but i'm sure news like this one help it much

